# 6th And final iui BFN very devastated.



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Everyone that nasty nasty old evil  arrived yesterday evening   i just dont know if i should shout, scream or   all i do know is that we are both really devastated. We keep asking ourselves why is this happening to us why oh why is it so blooming hard to have a baby all we keep getting is knock back after knock back the worse thing is we are classed as 
"Unexplained Infertility" so why are we not pregnant yet. I feel that we have let down our family, friends, my DH and most of all myself. I am off all next week so i can just relax and just go out and treat myself without having to think about work. Our next step is IVF but we cannot go on the list until i have lost some weight so i am gonna give it my best shot and get my weight down plus i aint gonna let that nasty nasty old evil  beat us again.  to you all love and lots of 
  nicky.


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hiya, 

So sorry to hear about your BFN.  It doesn't get any easier does it.  Take some time to treat yourself and have a rant on here if you need to!

Tracy xx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Nicky,

Sending you love and strength.

It's so hard, but hopefully you will take comfort from the fact that others on here really understand.

I am also "unexplained" so I know how frustrating that can be.

Lots of love and


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Nicky, i'm so sorry hun    it's so hard when you get a bfn and no one has any idea why infertility is so bl00dy unfair

pam xx


----------



## petdowe (Mar 17, 2006)

Tracy, 
Bodia, 
Pam, 
Thankyou all very much for your kind words and support it really means soo much i wish you all  all love nicky xx.


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi Nicky,

Sorry about your sad news      
It doesn't matter how many times you go through it that BFN just doesn't get any easier - In fact quite the opposite!!

Good luck with sweating a few lbs  
Take care
Kathrynxx


----------



## mojojane34 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi nicky,

So sorry to hear about your BFN, being 'unexplained' is so frustrating, especially when things appeared to be going well. You just cant understand it!

I've just removed my post from the iui board because i think it would be better here also, i got a BFN this morning on my last iui too, totally gutted. were allowed 3 on nhs in birmingham, which is more than some places, but  i cant imagine going through 6.

The next steps for us will be ivf - was wondering if there is better success rate with this treatment? I hope so.
Have to call clinic with results but dont think there is any follow up consultation which is really bad i think.

Anyway, sending hugs to everyone who got a BFN.

love janexx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Soryy to hear about your BFN. It never gets any easier does it.

Sending you a big  

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lou1976 (Jan 4, 2007)

Were also unexplained which i think is the most frustrating of all,  weve had 3 failed ivf, we just having 6 months off so we can go on holiday and try and forget about it and get my life back together.  I hope it all goes well for you. Take care love louise


----------

